# Need some help identifying a camshaft



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 

As a bit of backstory, I bought my '67 GTO with a 350 from a '71 Monte Carlo in it, and a year-and-code correct '67 YS engine that 'had just had a fresh rebuild' on the side.

Cut to a year later, and I'm finally getting around to looking at the 400. It's got a set of #16 heads from a '68 and a '68 intake on the top end. Today I took the timing chain cover off and the oil pan and got a good look in it. I'd say it's been used before by the oil in it, but it hasn't been ran too much since that rebuild.

At any rate, I'm trying to determine what camshaft is in it. I see that it has a single letter stamped in, which tells me that it's a Pontiac cam, but to me that looks like an I, and as near as I can tell there's no such thing as an I stamped Pontiac cam. Could that actually be a T, and therefore a '68 RAIV cam, or am I going to need to go ahead and pull the camshaft out?

Picture should be attached.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hard to say. Why not use a dial indicator to measure the lobe lift? This may help to identify/confirm the "T".


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

It turns out this was actually a Crane Fireball H-294A, if it helps someone else.


----------

